# Warioware D.I.Y. - Super Mario World Music.



## Rockman! (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey, anyone here wanna exchange friend codes?

Mine is 5113 6320 9780

<big><big><big><big>*EDIT:*</big></big></big></big>

Here's a list of what I made so far using a program called "Anvil Studio" to make it easier on myself.
I gotta say, these tunes are pretty awesome and I'm proud of myself. I might just make a full Pokemon theme soon.

1. Flash Man's Theme (Mega Man)
2. Pokemon - Evolving Theme
3. Dark Cave (Pokemon Gold & Silver)
4. Illusion Forest (Super Mario World)
5. 2 PM (Animal Crossing: Wild World)
6. Nook's Cranny (Animal Crossing)

If you guys have any suggestions, be sure to throw them my way.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone ...?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 30, 2010)

Can we see your games?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 30, 2010)

Whenever I get it, I will add you.


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Can we see your games?


I have no good video cameras lying around ...

but maybe ... I could try and use my camera to make a video ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay, because I really have gotten out of video games until May 18th and I want something to bring me back interested.


----------



## Rockman! (May 5, 2010)

Hey guys, looky!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/vdoeDb91QC4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/vdoeDb91QC4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 5, 2010)

Not bad a little plain though.


----------



## Rockman! (May 5, 2010)

I need some ideas though ...

I'm usually VERY creative.
Maybe I'll make a game with my original characters.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 5, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I need some ideas though ...
> 
> I'm usually VERY creative.
> Maybe I'll make a game with my original characters.


Make on about tentacle rape.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 5, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I need some ideas though ...
> 
> I'm usually VERY creative.
> Maybe I'll make a game with my original characters.


What about the one I said to Tye, just because I said it to him doesn't mean you can't make it, it's my idea. 


I'll make more too.


----------



## Rockman! (May 5, 2010)

Most of those Pokemon ones could be done easily within the Job Center that Wario has.

Like the one where you have to take pictures of Pokemon.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 6, 2010)

Wario Ware: D.I.Y FC: 2450-7416-7531


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

I had an idea for a game that I don't really want to make when I get it, as I want to make games with my own ideas, but make it to where you have to get your pokemon healed so you keep mashing A (On screen)while Nurse Joy talks, then you have to push down on screen to get to the door before time is up.


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2010)

You got it Garrett?

Cool, I'll add you then.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

Ordering this tonight.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 8, 2010)

Yes, yes I do. Oh okay coo' I'm most likely not going to make anything but songs which will be bad, but I do want your games.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 14, 2010)

I can't seem to find where my FC is, any help?

I have two games made, BTW.


----------



## Rockman! (May 14, 2010)

Head to the Distribution Center.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 14, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Head to the Distribution Center.


Okay, but where in the distribution center?


----------



## Rockman! (May 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top right hand building that's shaped like a ton of boxes.
You can't miss it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 14, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not where is the DC, where *in* the DC?


----------



## Rockman! (May 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, ooh. Sorry.

In the WFC section then go to Friend Settings.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 14, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I found it.

FC: 0303-2881-2269


----------



## Rockman! (May 14, 2010)

Added you.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 14, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Added you.


Ditto.


----------



## Rockman! (May 15, 2010)

Guys, I just made some totally awesome music.


----------



## Rockman! (May 15, 2010)

Here's a list of what I made so far using a program called "Anvil Studio" to make it easier on myself.
I gotta say, these tunes are pretty awesome and I'm proud of myself. I might just make a full Pokemon theme soon.

1. Flash Man's Theme (Mega Man)
2. Pokemon - Evolving Theme
3. Dark Cave (Pokemon Gold & Silver)
4. Illusion Forest (Super Mario World)
5. 2 PM (Animal Crossing: Wild World)
6. Nook's Cranny (Animal Crossing)

If you guys have any suggestions, be sure to throw them my way.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Here's a list of what I made so far using a program called "Anvil Studio" to make it easier on myself.
> I gotta say, these tunes are pretty awesome and I'm proud of myself. I might just make a full Pokemon theme soon.
> 
> 1. Flash Man's Theme (Mega Man)
> ...


You made them on DIY though, right?


----------



## Rockman! (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derp.
X3

<big>*2 new additions -*</big>
7. Able Sisters (Animal Crossing)
8. 2 AM (Animal Crossing)

I'm going to do Green Hill Zone and Gusty Garden Galaxy next.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put the Able Sisters in your cabinet so I can get it!

I made a song called Death of NES, it is 8 bit, and alright.

About a minute long, had no clue what to call it.


----------



## Rockman! (May 15, 2010)

If I can get on WiFi I'll send it straight to my storage ...


----------



## Rockman! (May 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1F0HwNp76I


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 23, 2010)

Hey, I was searching online and found a neat Easter Egg. When you go into the Game Maker Matic, name your game Mario Paint and the background music will be the Mario Paint theme.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

I saw that your music was posted on GoNintendo, Rockman. Nice.


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Hey, I was searching online and found a neat Easter Egg. When you go into the Game Maker Matic, name your game Mario Paint and the background music will be the Mario Paint theme.


They actually tell you that in game after you've gotten all the forum posts too.

And yes, My music is on GoNintendo.
Yay.

By the way, I got D.I.Y. Showcase from my very good friend Riirii.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you very good friend RiiRii happen to gift me Showcase also?


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Would you very good friend RiiRii happen to gift me Showcase also?


She only had 800 points and we're BFF's ...

Sorry ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFUUUUU-
I just need to get another points card, I want to get Zombie Panic in Wonderland also anyways.

Oh, and I love the music and games you are distributing. Rhythm Heaven is one of my favorite games of all time, so Built to Scale was awesome to play.


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Oh, and I love the music and games you are distributing. Rhythm Heaven is one of my favorite games of all time, so Built to Scale was awesome to play.


You got it?

I thought it was pretty weak actually ...
I'm gonna do Glee Club next.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I found wrong with it was that the music wasn't timed correctly, but it was pretty good.


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

Ah thanks.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Ah thanks.


I need an idea for a game, I had one, but it kept screwing up.


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this.

Use the Auto naming feature. It's fun to work with.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I did that for the design contest. I might distribute the game I made, but after I submitted it I realized there was a mistake I had made in the description.

It was called "Loan Shark" and you had to deliver a shark to your friend's arms.


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> It was called "Loan Shark" and you had to deliver a shark to your friend's arms.


Mine's called "Flying Can" and you have to keep the crushed Pop can in midair.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want some soda now, thanks. :l

Did you know you can play the staff credits? I just found that out. xD


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I want some soda now, thanks. :l
> 
> Did you know you can play the staff credits? I just found that out. xD


Yeah. And if you hit every UFO you get a CD which makes 2 CD's.

One for watching the credits and another for hitting all the UFO's.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy medals!


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

I still need a buttload of medals. I'll most likely never get the one's for connecting to another DS.


----------



## Rockman! (May 24, 2010)

Right now I'm going to work on a game with Mario VS Bowser.


----------



## 4861 (May 24, 2010)

@Rockman: Can you add me? My FC is 4425-8279-6193


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

4861 said:
			
		

> Can you add me? My FC is 4425-8279-6193


Sure thing! Mine is on page 2 or 3.


----------



## Rockman! (May 25, 2010)

Finished "Castle Craze."


----------



## Rockman! (May 25, 2010)

If anyone wants to download "Castle Craze" I'll be putting it in my storage soon ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to download "Castle Craze" I'll be putting it in my storage soon ...


Do it now!


----------



## Rockman! (May 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ok

I'll see if I can get connected.


----------



## Rockman! (May 25, 2010)

There ... sent it over but my friend code changed.

5156 6337 5036


----------



## Rockman! (May 30, 2010)

GUIS.

I MADE SUPER MARIO WORLD ATHLETIC THEME.


----------

